# Need help - iPad/iTunes



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I can see my iPad in iTunes when I connect it to the PC. I dragged music files to the iPad, along with two movies. When I eject the iPad from the PC and open iTunes on the iPad, it goes straight to the iTunes store but won't let me access my library. I can view the movies because they show up when I click on the Video button on my iPad desktop. But there is nowhere I can find to open my music. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Have you tried clicking on the orange iPod app icon?  The iTunes app (purple) only gives you access to the store.  The orange iPod app gives you access to your library that's stored on the device.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Have you tried clicking on the orange iPod app icon? The iTunes app (purple) only gives you access to the store. The orange iPod app gives you access to your library that's stored on the device.


Yes, I tried that. It says "No Music - You can download music from iTunes"


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmmm... When you click on Settings > General > About on the iPad, what does it list under Songs?  Is it showing any there?


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Hmmm... When you click on Settings > General > About on the iPad, what does it list under Songs? Is it showing any there?


It says 0


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not sure what I did wrong but I plugged in to sync again. This time when I looked it showed no music on the iPad. I added one song (to test) then checked my iPad again and it appears. I must've done something wrong the first time - although I can't figure out what. (I know it showed the songs on my device the last time it was plugged in. Then appeared when I ejected the iPod fromthe PC.) Oh well, it seems to be working now. Thanks for trying to help! Got my iPad tonight as an early Xmas present. I knew he was getting it for me so he said there was no point in wrapping it up and making me wait. Lucky me!!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband would make me wait!!

Enjoy!


----------

